# What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens?



## Axilrod (Dec 19, 2011)

I got a mint 14mm f/2.8L II for $1100 earlier today 8) I've wanted this lens forever, I rent it here and there, but couldn't justify the purchase with a 16-35mm II in my bag already. Saw the ad pop up on Craigslist, thought it had to be a Mark I, but sure enough it was a II. Not a scratch on the thing, box and everything included. Win!

Which made me wonder what kind of other random great deals people have gotten on photo equipment...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Sweet deal! My personal policy is that I only buy lenses in excellent condition, and I won't pay more than 70% of current retail pricing for a used lens. 

Some good deals I've gotten in the past:


EF 200mm f/2.8L II for $450 (62% of retail at the time)
EF 300mm f/4L IS for $725 (60% of retail at the time)
MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro for $500 (50% of retail at the time)

All from Craigslist. I subsequently sold the 200/2.8 and 300/4 (after getting the 70-200 II and 100-400, respectively), and for a decent profit in both cases. I still have the MP-E 65mm.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

400 f/2.8 IS for $5000 in mint used condition


----------



## LuCoOc (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

35mm f2.8 M42-mount for 5â‚¬


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I got the 100-400L for $950 still about 200 dollars cheaper then the cheapest used Ive come across it.

Lens had never been used and even came with original purchase receipt a few months before I bought..

I got my 24-105L in 9.5 condition for $825 which was a pretty good buy though im sure I could come close to that these days be a kit lens with the Mark II.

Both off of Craigslist...

Another seller has a MP-E 65 for $725 im highly considering


----------



## sheedoe (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Just won the auction on eBay the other day for a Brand New Canon 85mm 1.2L II for $1500. I've been hunting for a deal on this lens for a while. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



sheedoe said:


> Just won the auction on eBay the other day for a Brand New Canon 85mm 1.2L II for $1500. I've been hunting for a deal on this lens for a while. Can't wait to get it!


I chased this lens around for nearly 6 months, every time one would come up I would come so close and barely miss. It even got to the point that I "bought it now" on ebay for $1800 and woke up to an email from the guy saying he had sold it 30 minutes before I bid on it. But when I did finally get it, it was wonderful. Great deal, you'll love that one.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



neuroanatomist said:


> Sweet deal! My personal policy is that I only buy lenses in excellent condition, and I won't pay more than 70% of current retail pricing for a used lens.
> 
> Some good deals I've gotten in the past:
> 
> ...



I agree, I've purchased almost every lens I have through Craigslist. In the last year I've gotten:
2 different EF 24-70 f/2.8 - One was $1050, the other was $1000
16-35mm f/2.8L II - $1250 w/$100 B+W filter
35mm f/1.4L- $1100
50mm f/1.2L- $1100 
85mm f/1.2L - $1800 (not the best deal, but not retail)
70-200 f/2.8 IS (v1) - $1450

All of them were in great shape, didn't have any problems with the sellers, etc. CL is great for higher end stuff, camera stuff is so specific you would be able to tell pretty quickly if the person didn't know what they were talking about.


----------



## JR (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I would have to say the 70-200mm f2.8L IS II recently bought new for $1974, which is $400 of retail price.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I guess one problem with 'good deals' is when you buy. Consider the 85L:







4 years ago and during a rebate period, before the annual increases and the 'tsunami-tax' and before Canon's 'minimum advertised price' policy for rebates, it was going for under $1700 on average (and likely, better deals were available).

Some time back, CPW posted an article highlighting the fact that an 'investment' in lenses would have outperformed stock indices.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I got a 180L Macro for $910 a few weeks ago. Was in great shape and am VERY happy with that one.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*


For me, it was a Canon 50mm f1.4, plus Canon hood, for $280 on CL. The lens was less than 1year old at that time - NEW condition.

*Sale includes:*
1. Original receipt from B&H - still under Canon warrenty at that time
2. Filter
3. Box and everything else


----------



## K-amps (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



DanoPhoto said:


> I got a 180L Macro for $910 a few weeks ago. Was in great shape and am VERY happy with that one.



Same:

Exc cond used 180mmL $899 
70-200f2.8mk.II $1974 New
24-105f4L $899 New (kit version though) Got it 3-4 months back before the current great sale prices


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



K-amps said:


> DanoPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 180L Macro for $910 a few weeks ago. Was in great shape and am VERY happy with that one.
> ...



Same here on 70-200mm f2.8 IS II for $1974 (NEW) from B&H


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



Dylan777 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > DanoPhoto said:
> ...


 
I also was ablt to get the 70-200 Mk2 at Adorama for $1974...sold Mk1 thru CL for $1200, so upgrade only cost me $774...


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

A few months ago Amazon had the Samyang (Rokinon) 14mm f/2.8 UMC listed for 289.00 USD- Which is what the 8mm Fisheye is normally listed at...

The 14mm is usually listed for around 379.00. I immediately jumped on it (shipped from Amazon), and about an hour later I noticed Amazon had switched the price back. I'm assuming this was an accident on their part?

Pretty good wide angle lens for under 300!


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

400 f/2.8 October 2010. Paid full price - whatever that was at the time. Not the best deal but by far the best move.


----------



## sheedoe (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Just bought a New Canon 16-35mm 2.8L II for $1100.00 ;D


----------



## anksagr (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Amazon's price is $1299. Can you let me know where did you get it for $1100?



sheedoe said:


> Just bought a New Canon 16-35mm 2.8L II for $1100.00 ;D


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



Dylan777 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > DanoPhoto said:
> ...



Wow a lot of you guys got in on that deal huh? I thought the V1 was sick but I've heard nothing but great things about the Mark II. I've debated selling my 85L and 135L for it, but I just can't bear to get rid of them.


----------



## Harley (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I found an excellent condition FL 55mm from the original owner for $70 on Craigslist plus its 10 original Hoya/Lucky filters (Skylight 1A, polarizer, red, green, yellow, orange, blue, etc.). Then I bought the Ed Mika glassless conversion kit for $135. So for about $200 I got an EOS-ready 55mm f/1.2...! My favorite lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I have software that searches Craigs list forabout 300 miles around me. I've found some really good deals over the years, 24-70mm L for $600, 35-350mm L for $500, 28mm f/2.8 for $15, 70-200mm f/2.8 IS for $800, 35mm L for $800, 135mm L for $600, and lots more. I am just patient, and move quickly when someone offers a deal. The lenses were all in excellent condition and had no problems. I also couldn't resist a Nikkor 300mm f/2.8 IF for $1100. It was a bit rough, and cost me $700 to tune up, but had no major issues.

I played with it on my 5D MII and on a Nikon D40X as well, since it had electronic focus, it would AF on even a low end Nikon DSLR.


----------



## willrobb (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Buying from Craigslist I got my 70-200mm f2.8L for $750. It was 3 months old, under warranty and had only been used 3 times so was in mint condition. The seller was asking $1300, I was willing to pay $1000 but went in with a low offer expecting to haggle a bit but he took it. Was sure there must be something wrong, but when I met him to inspect the lens I was blown away


----------



## markIVantony (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

really wishing I hadn't read this thread. argh.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

best deal i got was 300f4L IS for $800 on ebay! the people that bid everything up to within 5c of new price must have been asleep that day


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

My best was a sigma 300mm f2.8 with 1.4x converter. I bought it in 2005 on eBay for $1200. Used the hell out of it for sports and wildlife, then sold it January of this year. I sold the lens and converter separately and came away with $2050 after fees. All that went to used 400mm f2.8 is I that I love, but sometimes I miss that sigma.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

$850 on my 135mm f/2L, which is more or less like new. Pretty new date code.
$450 for a probably NOS (certainly great condition) TS 35mm f/2.8, box and everything (foam padding in the carry case is a mess and got all over the lens though).
$1000 for the TS-E 90mm f/2.8. Free Hoya 58mm MRC Haze filter.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

The prices @BH is aprrox. half off compared to Norway, so everytime someone goes to NY I get the 50% off on new gear, pretty good deal!

Best deal I've done, is on a new 300 f2,8 L IS, it was 44000,- nok's in Norway at the time, which is $7413. And I paid nearly $600 in shipping and insurance, and still only paid $4000 for it!! I was afraid it had been a demo-model or something, but according to the date-code it was made by Canon only 1 month before I purchased it. Best deal ever for me at least.


----------



## Flake (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

My best is a 180mm macro which was described as being ex demo, but the seller had a few of them, and they couldn't all be demo models, I paid 50% of the new price, but when it arrived it was clear it had never been out of the box, everything was perfect, and complete. Only thing is with a full set of macro kit, it doesn't get used as much as it might, the 100mm IS L is just that bit better to cart around.


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



Flake said:


> My best is a 180mm macro which was described as being ex demo, but the seller had a few of them, and they couldn't all be demo models, I paid 50% of the new price, but when it arrived it was clear it had never been out of the box, everything was perfect, and complete. Only thing is with a full set of macro kit, it doesn't get used as much as it might, the 100mm IS L is just that bit better to cart around.



I occasionally use it as a telephoto, taking it with my 5DII and 24-105 out on a walkabout. The 180 is really good as it means you dont get so close to the subject - and therefore scaring it away


----------



## akiskev (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

EF-S 17-55 in mint condition with hood for 480 euros.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

TS-E 24mm II for $900.


----------



## michaelthomasj (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I got pretty much all my equipment for fantastic deals...mostly because of the Bing Cashback that we had about 2.5 years back
Canon 40D (2.5 years back): 650$ after cashback
Canon 50 1.8 (2.5 years back): 75$ after cash back...I ended up giving this lens to a friend.
Canon 100mm Macro: (2.5 years back): 440$ after cashback. Best IQ of any lens I own.
Canon 24-70 (2.5 years back): 1120$ after cashback
Canon 10-22 (2.5 years back): 660$ after cashback...I just sold it 2 weeks back for 650$. The guy must be cusssing his luck after seeing the Amazon deal yesterday. 
Canon 70-200 2.8 IS (1.5 years back and *used*): 1350$ after cashback on eBay. This is the only lens I got used....but it was in great condition and no problems so far.
Canon 580 EXII : 3 50$ after cashback. 
Canon 5DMkII (2 months back): 2050$ from henrys in Canada...maybe I should have waited a month or so...but its ok.
Canon 16-35 (2 weeks back): for 1300 after Price Match from Adorama because of the Amazon deal yesterday. 

A buddy of mine got a barely used 10-22 for 450$....some rich kid was bored of his gift...

I miss Bing Cashback.... But since its been gone, prices have risen (that and the yen/$ exchange rate), but if I sold all my equipment I could come out on top pretty easy i think.


----------



## KyleSTL (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Here are my best deals (all aquired on CL):


Canon EF 28mm f/2.8 - $50 (broken, fixed for $0)
Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS USM- $75 (broken, fixed for $20, so $95 total)
Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM - free with 20D, sold 20D and ended up spending $111 total for the lens (poor planning on auction end on my part, should have been net $0)

On the camera front:


(2) Digital Rebels purchased broken, fixed, and sold on eBay for $70 net profit (after fees and shipping)
Rebel XTi - $100 (with infamous dirty shutter button issue) sold my XT after I fixed it, and netted $45 profit for the upgrade
(6) Canon 420EX flashes - $300 (selling all but two on eBay, and breaking even)

Constantly scoping CL for deals and potential projects.


----------



## KyleSTL (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



danski0224 said:


> TS-E 24mm II for $900.



Wow! Jealous. I would love to have a TS-E to play with, especially that or the 17mm.


----------



## heyitslam (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



willrobb said:


> Buying from Craigslist I got my 70-200mm f2.8L for $750. It was 3 months old, under warranty and had only been used 3 times so was in mint condition. The seller was asking $1300, I was willing to pay $1000 but went in with a low offer expecting to haggle a bit but he took it. Was sure there must be something wrong, but when I met him to inspect the lens I was blown away



What kind of software are you using? it is free out there or this is something that you developed on your own?
I normally search several cities around me, and can see the use of such software. I am new to this DSLR thing, and don't want to be spending all the money like no tomorrow. So I find myself searching CL too often.
Let me know if I can have access to such software. Thanks


----------



## Harley (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



KyleSTL said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > TS-E 24mm II for $900.
> ...



A less expensive way to get into a Canon TS lens is described at this thread on CR Forum:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2337.0
I did this and so far it has been fantastic. My 35mm f/2.8 TS cost about $750 all said and done...


----------



## Harley (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

...and here's the thread describing the 35mm TS:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=2462.msg52482#msg52482


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Leica Noctilux 50 f/1.0 for $3500 & some barter that cost me nothing.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Merry Christmas to YOU! Nice!


----------



## heavybarrel (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Got a 100mm Macro for $307 when Circuit City crashed and burned. I tried to buy more but it was the last one they had.


----------



## rolad (Dec 22, 2011)

*400mm 2.8 EF L (non IS) version I for 1.040 Euros*

...on Ebay a few years back.
sold it later for 2... ;-)


----------



## qless (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

An EF 135f2 secondhand in very good shape for â‚¬ 700,-
An ST-E2 and EF 24 f2.8 secondhand for â‚¬ 200,-

My 5d mark II with 24-105 for â‚¬ 2100,- (new!)


----------



## motorhead (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I was lucky enough to buy a perfect EF 100-400 L zoom at half price.

It was returned by the previous buyer with no reason given for the change of mind. I was very suspicious but the lens did not look as though the previous owner had ever taken it out of the box and there is nothing wrong with it optically that I can see (and believe me I've run test after test after...............!).


----------



## Steve Campbell (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Not sure if this counts, but I recently bought a 5D II kit with the 24-105, brand new for $2750 Canadian. Considering that Henry's was asking over $2700 for the body just a few months earlier, I got the lens extremly cheap. At the time 5D II were going for $2200-$2400 new in most spots and used ones were being offered at about $2100. So essentially I picked up a brand new 24-105 for anywhere from $550 to pretty much free, depending on what price for the body you look at. They retail for $1200 to $1300 on average new.


----------



## ronobvious (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

How about $200 for a barely used Canon 45mm TS-E? Picked it up at our camera club's picnic 3 years ago. I could turn around and sell that for 800-1000.


----------



## docsavage123 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I got a mint Sigma 12-24mm Mark 1 off ebay last December for Â£350 like new, but my best deal by far was from the now defunct ebay company URGALAXY which sold me a new Canon 400mm F5.6L for Â£700 which was and still is around Â£1000 now, so Â£300 off my favourite and best lens. I know it was a gray import but at that price and I have had it since 2007, I am not complaining. 8)


----------



## torger (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

My was an overpriced Canon TS-E 24mm II. Out of stock everywhere except in one store, that took the opportunity and have it priced â‚¬200 higher than everyone else. I got it anyway, took some nice pictures with it during my vacation in the summer which I could not have taken without that lens. Now it is back in stock and cheaper, but vacation and the summer is long over. So I'm glad I got it at that time even if the deal in terms of money was not that good.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



michaelthomasj said:


> I got pretty much all my equipment for fantastic deals...mostly because of the Bing Cashback that we had about 2.5 years back
> Canon 40D (2.5 years back): 650$ after cashback
> Canon 50 1.8 (2.5 years back): 75$ after cash back...I ended up giving this lens to a friend.
> Canon 100mm Macro: (2.5 years back): 440$ after cashback. Best IQ of any lens I own.
> ...



I got my 7D brand new for $1205 after bing cash back.


----------



## aaronh (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I just bought a like new 70-200L 2.8 IS II on craigslist for $1400!


----------



## K-amps (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



aaronh said:


> I just bought a like new 70-200L 2.8 IS II on craigslist for $1400!



Wow... Is that guy selling more stuff?


----------



## aaronh (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



K-amps said:


> aaronh said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a like new 70-200L 2.8 IS II on craigslist for $1400!
> ...



I wish! Want my mark 1?


----------



## K-amps (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



aaronh said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > aaronh said:
> ...



haha... I already overpaid for my mk.ii


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I've had a couple of good deals. I go the 135mm f/2 from Canon's eBay Outlet shop, refurb for £680, instead of the usual £900, with a full Canon 12 month warranty. But a couple of years ago, I also paid £2800 for a mint 300 f/2.8, used twice, when it was selling new for around £3800. About 75% and 74% respectively.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I bought some things today from a gentleman who advertised on Craigslist. He was the type of person to keep everything, all the purchase receipts, paperwork, boxes, etc, and everything was like new. You could see from his home that he took good care of everything.

I'm ready to start playing with my new toys as soon as it stops raining.

70-200 f/2.8 non IS $350

1.4X MK I TC - $120

Canon 77mm 500D closeup lens $51

Canon EF-25mm extension tube $40.


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

I was buying my camera and lens(es)just 2 weeks before our baby was due, so I had to pounce fast. I really wanted to get the 17-55 f2.8 lens, but I felt I needed to get one of the bigger zooms (18-135, or 17-85). Or else I was thinking I needed to get the 2-lens package with 18-55 and 55-250 so I'd have a focal range covered. 

Then a family member had their camera bag stolen and decided to quit taking pictures altogether. She had her 55-250 lens at home when the camera was stolen. This filled (temporarily) my need for a zoom, so I was free to buy the camera only, and splurge on the 17-55 2.8 as a walk around/main lens.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Just bought a 600 in very good condition for £3900 and with the extra money I have saved for the 600 I bought a 8-15 fisheye.

The 600 you can all guess how good it is - but the fisheye has blown me away with its artistic potential

Here is one from my first testing shots


----------



## unkbob (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



briansquibb said:


> the fisheye has blown me away with its artistic potential



Fisheyes reach their full potential when they are underwater, and attached to the optic nerves of fish.


----------



## Fandongo (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



unkbob said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > the fisheye has blown me away with its artistic potential
> ...



Haha, close. But to truly reach its full potential it must be hand-held video... by Michael J Fox... during an earthquake.


----------



## stessel tank (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Picked up a used "300 f2.8 is" for $2500 in Japan last October

This lens is in mint condition without a scratch on it like new,most of the used stuff in Japan is well maintained

Going back to Japan later this year again hoping to bring back something white again maybe 500 f4 or 600 f4


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



stessel tank said:


> Picked up a used "300 f2.8 is" for $2500 in Japan last October
> 
> This lens is in mint condition without a scratch on it like new,most of the used stuff in Japan is well maintained
> 
> Going back to Japan later this year again hoping to bring back something white again maybe 500 f4 or 600 f4



Great Deal. Just four years ago, they were going for about that price here, and new in Canada with the exchange rate were $3500. I wish I had bought one than.


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

There's been a couple of 24mm TS-E lenses listed in the Chicago Craigslist photo section for $900. They are listed as version I.


No connection. If you are in the neighborhood and want one of these lenses, check it out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



danski0224 said:


> There's been a couple of 24mm TS-E lenses listed in the Chicago Craigslist photo section for $900. They are listed as version I.
> 
> 
> No connection. If you are in the neighborhood and want one of these lenses, check it out.



The going price should be from about $750-$900 for the old TS-E 24mm Mark 1 lenses. If these are mark II, its likely a scam.


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The going price should be from about $750-$900 for the old TS-E 24mm Mark 1 lenses. If these are mark II, its likely a scam.



Ahhh. I guess that is why it is still there.


----------



## noncho (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Not something special but I found used Sigma 18-50 2.8 EX for about 150$.
I bought Canon 15-85 IS and sold Sigma few months later for 230$.


----------



## ro_n (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Last year when the Sigma announced the 12-24 II, amazon.de listed it for a short period of time with the price of the old 12-24.
I preordered instantly, price went up but amazon kept their promise. It was 849€ instead of 1149€ at day one!

Greetings, ro_n


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



danski0224 said:


> There's been a couple of 24mm TS-E lenses listed in the Chicago Craigslist photo section for $900. They are listed as version I.
> 
> 
> No connection. If you are in the neighborhood and want one of these lenses, check it out.



I saw one listed for either $700 or $750 not too long ago in excellent condition, almost went for it but decided I didn't really need it. 

I recently missed out on a 7D with 50mm f/1.4, 17-85mm, and 55-250mm with several CF cards, extra battery and a few other things for $1600. I've been wanting to get a 7D for a minute and that would have been a great deal if I had gotten rid of the lenses, but part of me didn't want to deal with reselling.


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

14 2.8 L……1599.00, Craigslist NIB


----------



## akiskev (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Canon 1.4 II extender, 40 euros. Mint condition :-X


----------



## KyleSTL (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Got a couple more yesterday I'd like to add:

EF 35mm f/2 - $177 shipped (accidentally listed on eBay as FD mount)
EF 12 Extension Tube & Canon EF 1.4x TC - $85 shipped (seller thought it was just a EF 12 tube)


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Got my 50mm 1.2L for 1100$ on craiglist! It wasn't even during canon rebates! No hesitation, what so ever as its been one of my dream lenses.


----------



## Jettatore (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



neuroanatomist said:


> EF 200mm f/2.8L II for $450 (62% of retail at the time)



That is awesome. I would love to get that lens. Nice and light, fairly fast, and on my crop body + 1.4x MKII would be a fairly usable 448mm f/4 and wouldn't weigh a ton and small enough to keep in my camera bag. Have you ever tried such a combination? And for reference I just got a 135L and combined with that same extender previous gen 1.4x ext on a 7D I am quite happy with the results it's capable of, very usable.

Dunno how great a deal but I got the 135mm in absolute mint condition, if I was told it was brand new I wouldn't have argued, with box, hood still in the wrapper, manuals, everything for $800 shipped.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



Jettatore said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > EF 200mm f/2.8L II for $450 (62% of retail at the time)
> ...



The 200 f/2.8 is a very handy lens that gives excellent results. About the same performance as the 70-200 f/2.8 II


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Not specific to Canon lenses, though some were obtained unintentially:

I bought a Pentax 50/1.7 to go with my (first) ME Super. I had bought the lens off a seller on eBay for a rather steep cost of AU$45; although it was detailed as being in particularly mint condition. As I lived nearby the seller I broke the golden rule of eBay policy and organised a local pick-up/cash exchange. After testing the lens and handing over my cash, the seller asked, "Would you be interested in any other lenses or film cameras? I have a couple of boxes that will be difficult to take with me." He was moving interstate a couple days later and needed to clear some stuff. I sorted through the box, finding plenty of goodies including, amongst others, every model Pentax M camera (including ME-F), two Spotmatics (one "F"), several Pentax 50s of various breeds, other K mount lenses, two Olympus OMs, a Canon AE-1 and FL 50/1.4, two Minoltas, Rokkor 50/1.4, Kowa rangefinder (mint), Tamron Adaptall, Sigma primes, some studio gear (basic lights, stands, reflectors, etc.) and more.

All up, around fifteen cameras and ten lenses.

He gave them to me for free.


----------



## ruuneos (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

When I picked up my 7D w/ 17-55 f2.8 IS USM got both almost price of 7D body. $1600 of body and $1200 of lens but bought with bundle $2200 good deal for me. Without that offer it would have been around $3500. 

So deal was basicly ~40% off lens and body really really happy with that!
And now local store is having weekly lens bundle of 50mm f1.4+lens hood+Hoya 58mm protector for 390€ ~$520 without deal price is 550€ ~$730 gonna get Nifty-Fifty


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



ruuneos said:


> When I picked up my 7D w/ 17-55 f2.8 IS USM got both almost price of 7D body. $1600 of body and $1200 of lens but bought with bundle $2200 good deal for me. Without that offer it would have been around $3500.
> 
> So deal was basicly ~40% off lens and body really really happy with that!
> And now local store is having weekly lens bundle of 50mm f1.4+lens hood+Hoya 58mm protector for 390€ ~$520 without deal price is 550€ ~$730 gonna get Nifty-Fifty



$3500 for a 7D and 17-55 normally?! Where do you live man? That setup is around $2600 brand new in the US, and could easily be had for under $2k used. But I guess $2200 is pretty good if $3500 is what it usually costs there.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

$1974 for the 70-200 v2 last year, new at B&H. And now it's back up to $2500...


----------



## funkboy (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Several years back I saw a Contax/Yashica mount 35mm f/1.4 Zeiss Distagon for €350 in the consignment section of a local shop. In remarkably good shape; the glass is perfectly clean on both ends. Already had a C/Y-EOS adapter so the purchase was a no-brainer. They usually go for about double that on eBay.

Now if I could just get that glass onto a ZE mount somehow...


----------



## ruuneos (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



Axilrod said:


> ruuneos said:
> 
> 
> > When I picked up my 7D w/ 17-55 f2.8 IS USM got both almost price of 7D body. $1600 of body and $1200 of lens but bought with bundle $2200 good deal for me. Without that offer it would have been around $3500.
> ...



I live in Finland, 5D3 costs here is 3800€ what is $5000  So I could get almost 2x 5D3 in US instead of one in Fin.


----------



## 1nsanity (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*

Got a brand new, never used EF Canon 24mm 1.4 MK II USM for $1150CAD. It was originally purchased for a short film project but it was never used. Thanks craigslist!

I also got a used 17-40mm 4.0L USM for 400$. An amazing deal considering the money I've made with it!


----------



## cangulay (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought brand new Zeiss makro planar 100mm ze for $1590 and brand new canon 70-200 f2.8 is ii usm for $1,800


----------



## Sony (Apr 29, 2012)

I just bought: 
- 50D (1500 shots) +canon battery grip+ 1 extra canon battery
- 70-200L f/2.8 IS (used 9.9) + canon uv filter +hood
- 24-70L f/2.8 (used 9.0) + canon uv filter +hood.
- 580EX ii (used 9.5)
- monopod + quick release head Manfrotto (unused)
- Canon backpack (unused)
Total= $3000.00
Is it good deal?


----------



## STPhotos (Apr 29, 2012)

Bought a used mint 300 4L IS a few years back for $600 on eBay. When I received it I thought it was brand new. I was searching for a few weeks before I came across it.


----------



## RichATL (Apr 29, 2012)

Got a 28-70mm 2.8L (like new) off of eBay for $630...
According to DxO...this was a GREAT deal, considering it's canon's highest rated Zoom.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 29, 2012)

2.8 / 24mm for 150 EUR 2nd hand without any hints that it has seen any usage
2.0 / 100mm for 340 EUR new

EUR and $ have similar "value" (if taxes between different countries are taken into account)

Both lenses are really boring in terms of specs but make a good couple on APS-C cams (40 and 160mm equiv) and perhaps in the near future on a FF cam.


----------



## tron (Apr 29, 2012)

200 pounds for a mint condition EF50mm 1.4 back in the 90s... 
(price for new was 350 pounds).
I had it until 2009 when it was stolen...


----------



## Mendolera (Apr 30, 2012)

Couple weeks ago, I was able to snatch the 10-22 Canon from the Canon Online Store for $550 when the 20% off sale was going on. About 300 cheaper then the normal selling price... It was spotless


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



ruuneos said:


> I live in Finland, 5D3 costs here is 3800€ what is $5000  So I could get almost 2x 5D3 in US instead of one in Fin.



Wow that makes me incredibly grateful for the prices I've gotten on stuff, I guess there is a tax that stops you from ordering at US prices?


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: What's the best deal you've ever gotten on a lens? I'll start...*



1nsanity said:


> Got a brand new, never used EF Canon 24mm 1.4 MK II USM for $1150CAD. It was originally purchased for a short film project but it was never used. Thanks craigslist!
> 
> I also got a used 17-40mm 4.0L USM for 400$. An amazing deal considering the money I've made with it!



Both of those are excellent deals, especially on that 17-40, was there anything wrong with it?


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 30, 2012)

Sony said:


> I just bought:
> - 50D (1500 shots) +canon battery grip+ 1 extra canon battery
> - 70-200L f/2.8 IS (used 9.9) + canon uv filter +hood
> - 24-70L f/2.8 (used 9.0) + canon uv filter +hood.
> ...



Yeah that's a pretty good deal, when you figure used prices on those are:
50D- $600
70-200 - $1300-$1500
24-70 - $950-$1100
580EX - $300
That's over $3k and then the backpack/monopod were a couple hundred I'm sure.


----------



## jcns (Apr 30, 2012)

canon 24-70 L 2.8 used
canon 100-400 L used
both for $2300 3 years ago.


----------



## DBCdp (May 1, 2012)

I was looking for an inexpensive lightweight walk-about lens for my 7D a few months ago. Found Canon's 17-85 with IS on ebay and won it, in mint condition...box, registration, and with tiffen haze filter, for $212. Not the best of lenses I know, but a considerable savings over a new one and hard if not impossible to tell the difference. $599 as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 1, 2012)

Canon 800 f/5.6L IS for $7500.


----------



## kannonball (May 1, 2012)

5DII + 24-105 L for $2400 US (2000 shutter count --- art student who didn't get into the photography program)
and
24-70 for $850 (mint)


kannonball

_______________________________________________________________________________
5D Mark III, 5D Mark II, T2i, 70-200 f2.8 IS II, 24-105 f4, 24-70 f2.8, 85 f1.2, 85 f1.8, 50 f1.4


----------



## RuneL (May 1, 2012)

Bought a malfunctioning Sigma 17-35 2.8, made the focus work, used it for a while, dropped it, sold it for 250.


----------



## raptor3x (May 1, 2012)

Just bought a Sigma 10-20 4-5.6 this morning brand new for $302 from Best Buy.


----------



## unfocused (May 1, 2012)

I'm thinking it might be the 70-300 mm L I bought this morning from Adorama before they ended the sale. Thanks Canon Rumors Guy.


----------



## michi (May 1, 2012)

About 3 years ago I got a Canon 18-200 new from either B&H or Adorama for $370. Of course it sits in a box waiting to be sold, I think I used it twice. I can't remember if it was a price mistake or what the deal was, it as on Slickdeals... I also got my 7D for $1500 including the 18-135 from Newegg 2 years ago. Sold the lens, body ended up being $1200 which was a fantastic deal back then. Also Slickdeals.


----------



## paulrobinson87 (May 1, 2012)

got the 70-200 2.8 IS for 1700. It was used but if sold as new i would never have known the difference! ;D


----------



## fs454 (May 1, 2012)

I recently got a Canon 50mm 1.8 Mark I by trading an original Zoom H4 recorder, valued at about $70. 

The nifty fifty mark I is worth like $175. 


Also got a pretty much new-in-box Zeiss ZE 50mm f/1.4, sniped off ebay for $550. Hard to find these under $700 in EF mount.


----------



## iaind (May 1, 2012)

40D +17-85 +10-22 kit new for£1125 instead of £1749 . The 10-22 was effectively free


----------



## KyleSTL (May 11, 2012)

Just took delivery of a 50mm f/1.8 I from eBay listed as 'untested' for $59 shipped. To my surprize, the lens is in like-new condition without a single imperfection on the body or lenses (amazing, considering this lens hasn't been in production since 1990) and is functionally perfect. I'll sell my 50mm II on CL for $80, and actually profit from the upgrade.


----------



## K-amps (May 11, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Canon 800 f/5.6L IS for $7500.



My entire set up probably costs less than that one lens of yours ;D


----------



## briansquibb (May 11, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Canon 800 f/5.6L IS for $7500.



I could do with that deal to finish off my collection of whites


----------



## tron (May 13, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 800 f/5.6L IS for $7500.
> ...



I am afraid I'll make you feel a little anxious (even if this is really going to happen only in the future!)

You are missing ... 500mm f/4L IS II, 600mm f/4L IS II, 200-400mm f/4L IS ;D ;D ;D


----------



## briansquibb (May 13, 2012)

tron said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



I am not worried about going to the II models 8) 8)

I have just got the even numbers which means I dont need the 300 and 500 as a 1.4 gives the equivalent


----------



## tron (May 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



The 500mm f/4L IS II will tempt me when it ships. Unfortunately it will be too expensive ...


----------



## bigdogmn73 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just got a 135mm f/2 for $525 off of a best buy auction site.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 13, 2012)

bigdogmn73 said:


> Just got a 135mm f/2 for $525 off of a best buy auction site.



That may very well be the best value I've ever seen as far as L lenses sold. I've never gotten a "deal" on a lens I guess. Thinking back I guess I purchased them all new at the time. I did go for a 28-70L lens on ebay once, and I would have had it for $500 but I lost in the last minute. Another time I saw a 200mm f/1.8L on ebay for $3000, bid on it, lost the last day. Oh well.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 13, 2012)

Does canon Rebates count?


----------



## Redreflex (Jun 13, 2012)

70-200 f/2.8L IS (i.e. mark I) for US$950 last year. Sold for US$1450 less than a year later.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 13, 2012)

24-105L and 135L bought used 4 years ago for just over £600 each - (about $900usd at the time)

Been using them ever solidly ever since


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 14, 2012)

bigdogmn73 said:


> Just got a 135mm f/2 for $525 off of a best buy auction site.



That's a steal, 1/2 price off any lens is always nice. That's about as good as the 14LII for $1100 that I started this thread with.


----------



## Wildfire (Jun 15, 2012)

Got my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II for $1700 on CL.

I didn't even want it, I was planning to sell it for more than I paid... until I actually tried it. Now I take it everywhere. Despite the weight it's just too awesome not to have with me everywhere


----------



## MattyP (Feb 3, 2013)

Recent:
Canon 1D Mk4 bodies x 2 - $2200 total (with ~160-170k on shutter count)
Canon 600mm f/4L - $1100 (no genuine hood, bit battered but still produces sharp images, AF good)
Canon 400mm f/2.8L IS - $3900 (pretty good nice, with genuine hood & case)
Canon 16-35mm f/2.8L USM II - $400 (as new condition)

In the past:
Canon 70-200 2.8L (non IS) - $500 (ex work lens)
Canon 70-200mm 2.8L IS - $600 (ex work lens)
Canon 16-35mm 2.8L v1 - $400


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 3, 2013)

I've recently bought a body and two lenses for X, and sold it all for X + 150. So a good deal for me.


----------



## Ewinter (Feb 3, 2013)

Just got a mint 24-70 2.8l mk1 for an even 500, with 6 month seller warranty


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought my 70-300L for $1099 from Adorama during a special the store briefly offered in late December. I feel like I won the lens lottery with that one.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 3, 2013)

5D3 - 2499$ brand new USA warranty unopened box. Fantastic.


----------



## Chewngum (Feb 3, 2013)

5d3 with 20000 on shutter $2000 (still retails at $3300+ in aus 2 months after I bought it)
580EX II brand new $200
100-400L in warranty $700 
400D and sigma 24-70 2.8 both mint $250 total
sigma 50 1.3 $216
Tamron 1.4x and 2x teleconverters $20 total


and lots of deals that were only good.


I love buying gear...its so much fun.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 3, 2013)

Recently got a 200 f/2 for $4100 in near perfect condition thats about a year old. A MKII 400 f/2.8 for $7500 that was used ONCE. 

I feel bad about the 400 f/2.8 mkII as I bought it from a friend who had no clue what he was doing. He bought a 1Dx, 400 f/2.8 mkII, 70-200 f/2.8 mkII, 50 f/1.2, 1.4 and 2x TC MKIII, full RSS setup: Versa 3, BH-55, Lplate, PG-02 Full gimbal and about another $2100 in accessories. To this day I have no clue why he did it... but I guess its nice to have money.


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 3, 2013)

3 m42 lenses for 100 euro including flektogon 35mm


----------



## charlesa (Feb 3, 2013)

A 135 mm f/2 and a 50 mm f/1.2 at 50% of price in perfect condition, a 1Ds III at 33% of the price with 30000 shutter actuations and perfect body. Lucky.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 3, 2013)

charlesa said:


> A 135 mm f/2 and a 50 mm f/1.2 at 50% of price in perfect condition, a 1Ds III at 33% of the price with 30000 shutter actuations and perfect body. Lucky.



So you got a 135 f/2 for $500? And a 50mm f/1.2 for $700? Never seen those lenses anywhere close to that.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 3, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > A 135 mm f/2 and a 50 mm f/1.2 at 50% of price in perfect condition, a 1Ds III at 33% of the price with 30000 shutter actuations and perfect body. Lucky.
> ...



There was a scam on amazon with the 50 1.2 for $850 in Used condition for a few months.


----------



## Stewbyyy (Feb 3, 2013)

Last year I got a 300mm F/2.8L non-IS in extremely good condition for €1400. Had to sell it after a few months due to personal issues at the time which required me to get money quickly. I've never regretted letting go of it more, it's been impossible to get a deal like that since. I'm stuck with a 300mm F/4 at the moment.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 3, 2013)

Best deal was Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II for US$ 1899 from B&H in 2010 ... it was on a limited period sale ... prior to that sale and after that sale it went back to US$ 2299
The second best is Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC which I got a little over a week ago for US$ 1049


----------



## Schruminator (Feb 3, 2013)

Canon 14L (version 1) for bit under £600 (~$900), which seemed to me to be a helluva deal for the UK. 

Mint condition except the lens cap had a few scratches on it, but that doesn't seem to affect the picture quality at all


----------



## gjones5252 (Feb 3, 2013)

Probably 70-200 2.8 is ii for 1350 brand new and with a 4 yr accidental warranty. 
I got it because my 70-200 broke under warranty so they upgraded me. Also how I got a 5d iii for 2500 brand new warranty.


----------



## JBeckwith (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I've only purchased a few lenses but I would say the 24-105 f/4L was the best deal I got. Although I got it with the 5D Mark II kit. The Mk II was $2199 at the time and I got the kit for $2599... making the lens $400.


----------



## charlesa (Feb 3, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > charlesa said:
> ...



No scam actually, bought both from people who did not know the quality of the lenses before selling them off, so quite a good deal on both direct from local people. No scams there.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 3, 2013)

charlesa said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



Nice. I was commenting on someone trying to scam people into buying the 50 f/1.2 on amazon for $850 then shipping a 1.8 MkII in the box. I almost fell for it thinking the same scenario you encountered.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2013)

50mm f1.8..... free..... he just gave it away.... as if after he bought the 50f1.2 he had no need for it


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 3, 2013)

charlesa said:


> No scam actually, bought both from people who did not know the quality of the lenses before selling them off, so quite a good deal on both direct from local people. No scams there.



How does someone own a lens and not know the quality of it? Lol sure they weren't stolen?


----------



## charlesa (Feb 3, 2013)

Axilrod said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > No scam actually, bought both from people who did not know the quality of the lenses before selling them off, so quite a good deal on both direct from local people. No scams there.
> ...



Rich amateurs buying L lenses and selling them off before they learn how to use them!


----------



## cszy67 (Feb 4, 2013)

Purchased all of my L lenses on during rebates and saved a few bucks on each of them.

Best deals ever on lenses were this past Christmas when I purchased my young daughter the T3i kit with 18-55 for $599. While purchasing the kit through B&H I was able to add the following:


EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II Lens for *$24* (retail $299)
EF 75-300mm f/4.0-5.6 III Lens for *$7* (retail $199)

So yes, I added two additional brand new lenses for a total of $31, lol. Gave her the 55-250mm for her birthday a few weeks later and will sell the 75-300mm when I get around to it. Heck, they even threw in a 16 or 32G card for free - great starter kit for an adventurous teen!


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 4, 2013)

Bought a used EOS 500N with a 28-105 USM for 50$ this fall. I thought it was the 4-5.6, which costs around 75$ used here. (I know it is supposed to be abysmal, I wanted it to try out the reach on a crop).

When I met up with the seller, it was a 3.5-4.5. Thank you!


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 4, 2013)

Couple weeks ago I found a Craigslist ad for a Canon film SLR and a couple lenses. The guy said he bought it a long time ago and used it on a couple of trips. I bought the two lenses alone, a 50mm f/1.8 II and a 28mm f/2.8 (UC code, 1989) for $40 each.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 6, 2013)

300 f4L IS $800 on ebay
24-70 f2.8L $800 on gumtree

I also thought my 600 f4.5 FD in mint condition for $1400 was a pretty sweet deal


----------



## AAPhotog (Feb 6, 2013)

100mm macro non L $325
50mm 1.4 $225
70-200mm F4 Non IS $400

All of these were bought used in pristine condition. Not a scratch or scuff on them.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 6, 2013)

never..  i just like new in case of problems..


----------



## IWLP (Feb 6, 2013)

Nikon FM2n, 28mm f/2.8 AI, 50mm f/1.8 AF, 105mm f/2.5 Non-AI converted, and 135mm f/3.5 AI for $250. With a bag.


----------



## infared (Feb 6, 2013)

It is easier to tell my WORST deal...LOL... Um ..$2299 for 24-70mm f/2.8 II. Thanks Canon...oh..oh...wait wait..there was the $3499 for that 5D MarkIII...I KNOW there is more..... Should I keep going? :-X


----------



## AAPhotog (Feb 6, 2013)

infared said:


> It is easier to tell my WORST deal...LOL... Um ..$2299 for 24-70mm f/2.8 II. Thanks Canon...oh..oh...wait wait..there was the $3499 for that 5D MarkIII...I KNOW there is more..... Should I keep going? :-X



I paid 3500 for my 5d3 as well :-(
HORRIBLE DEAL!


----------



## bigdogmn73 (Feb 17, 2013)

I got a Canon 135mm F2 for $535 on a auction site. It's an amazing lens!! I ended up having to sell it as I needed the money and I made another $300 on it.


----------



## Eli (Feb 17, 2013)

bigdogmn73 said:


> I got a Canon 135mm F2 for $535 on a auction site. It's an amazing lens!! I ended up having to sell it as I needed the money and I made another $300 on it.



Woah $535 that's cheap!
I just bought one for $800, a month old, one year warranty and came with a hoya hd uv filter.


----------



## rdalrt (Feb 17, 2013)

Sigma 85 1.4 for $410. 
EF-S 15-85 for $250. 
70-200 f4 IS for $700.


----------



## EvillEmperor (Feb 17, 2013)

28-135 used, awesome condition: $180
50 1.4 barely used, $320
100 macro used (with hood) $380
And, my best one yet, 70-200 f2.8 IS... $1000!!! The front thread is damaged because the owner before the owner I bought from dropped it 4in off the ground and so I can't put filters on but it's still awesome!!!


----------



## skitron (Feb 18, 2013)

Best new purchase was a 24-105 for $500. Collaborated to buy a 5D3 kit with someone who already had a 24-105 and got the lens for kit price minus body-only price difference. 

Best used deal was a mint 200L f2.8 for $460 with a decent quality UV filter.

Funny that neither were really lenses I was planning on but were just deals that came along.

That said, I'm convinced at this point I could have been a pretty happy camper for not very much money at all with nothing more than the 24-105L, 50 Sigma and 200L f/2.8...and maybe also toss in the 1.4x TC3.


----------



## barracuda (Feb 18, 2013)

35mm 1.4L refurbished for $922
300mm 2.8L IS new for $3580

Awesome lenses!


----------



## icantpickaname13 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bought a 6D kit from B&H for $2499 then the price dropped by $100 and they refunded me the difference.

Already bought a 24-105 for $750 new in November so i listed it on craigslist and kept the new 24-105 from my kit for myself and someone offered to trade me a 24-70 2.8 mark 1 for it so i checked it out and it was super clean and only a few years old so now I got that and a new 24-105 for the cost of the kit over the body only...

and B&H gives you 2% rewards on top of all that!


----------



## SiliconVoid (Feb 18, 2013)

About a year into the digital age a photographer friend (who had been patiently waiting to see if the film to digital change would allow Canon to provide some kind of support for FD lenses) decided to not only change brands (Nikon), but dump his equipment in such a way to express his utter distaste for Canon abandoning its loyal customers...

I picked up the three lenses he was holding on to:
FD 50mm f/1.2
FD 85mm f/1.2
FD 300mm f/2.8

All for $465.
It was all the money I had access to at the time, and he felt the sell would rightly spite Canon.. 
heh


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 18, 2013)

Bought the 70-200 IS v1 + B+W F-Pro filter for 1200; few months later sold it (minus filter) for 1400, and bought the v2 for 1700 (like-new with box and accessories).


----------



## tpatana (Feb 18, 2013)

2 weeks ago 5D3 kit from authorized dealer after CB for $3330, sold the lens for $780 so $2550 for new 5D3.

Most lenses I've paid ~15-25% less than the normal price, usually I can wait patiently. 70-200 II was $1920 new, Tokina 11-16 I bought on good discount new, sold for $50 profit 2 years later.


----------



## The Bad Duck (Feb 18, 2013)

Can´t remember the cost but ef-s 10-22 bought refurb. on a trip to London (I´m a Swede). Sold it used with profit 18 months later when I moved to FF. One of the best lenses I´ve owned, and I used it a lot "for free".

ef 85 /1.8 bought used very cheap in perfect condition. About 385 US$. Great great lens.

Then.... 35 L, 135L, 70-200L, 17-40L, 24-105 L IS, all new. They are worth every $. Lenses last.


----------



## dpedro (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought a 17-85mm for 120.00 and sold it for 550.00. Not a bad deal. It was over 800 when it first came out. It was dusty as hell but Canon refurbed it for me before I sold it. It was damn close if not brand new looking when I sold it.


----------



## Chewngum (Feb 21, 2013)

Just bought a 6 month old 35L for $585 in warranty and doesn't even look like its been used. Earlier this month I sold a sigma 12-24 for the exact same price i paid for it 3 years ago. A couple of years ago I bought a like new 100-400L for $750 and sold it a couple of days like for $1100...50% profit in a couple of days ain't bad.


----------



## Tiosabas (Feb 25, 2013)

Sigma 300 2.8+Sigma 2x for 700Euro which is around $900. It had been dropped but the shop allowed me to give a proper test drive and it was fine. 300 2.8 is such a sweet combo.http://canonrumors.com/forum/Smileys/default/cool.gif


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Last week I got a really good deal at Adorma for refurbished Nikon D7000 and a brand new Nikon 18-300 VR lens for $1300 ... they just arrived yesterday ... I think that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 4, 2013)

I got a minty 70-300L a month ago for $750 CDN. List price (on sale) at the moment through Canon is $1599 CDN + tax = $1806.


----------



## barfuss007 (Mar 4, 2013)

Got a NEW Canon 70-200/f4 IS for less than $200 from a large retailer – they made mistake when announcing the price, but they nevertheless sold it for this price (although they told me that it was a mistake) ....


----------



## KyleSTL (Mar 4, 2013)

barfuss007 said:


> Got a NEW Canon 70-200/f4 IS for less than $200 from a large retailer – they made mistake when announcing the price, but they nevertheless sold it for this price (although they told me that it was a mistake) ....


I assume the mistake has been corrected. That is absolutely amazing. So jealous.


----------



## tbadowski (Mar 4, 2013)

My son got the best deal- he was working at a rummage sale, and there were a bunch of old style TV's (not LCD) along with some old camera equipment. There was a Pentax ~50mm 1.8 lens, that went unsold, so they gave it to him. 
Since it wouldn't fit our Canons, it went on EBAY and sold for $140...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 4, 2013)

tbadowski said:


> My son got the best deal- he was working at a rummage sale, and there were a bunch of old style TV's (not LCD) along with some old camera equipment. There was a Pentax ~50mm 1.8 lens, that went unsold, so they gave it to him.
> Since it wouldn't fit our Canons, it went on EBAY and sold for $140...



I had a similar deal. I got a Pentax 35mm f/2.8 prime for $10 at a pawn shop that I sold within 6 hours on Ebay for $220 and the buyer was delighted to get it for that price. That was a nice day!


----------



## rmblack (Mar 5, 2013)

Bought my 5DII with 3yr warranty in 2010 for $2200, and a 28-70 2.8L for $300 from the same guy.


----------

